# Leaves falling off



## mross (Jun 22, 2021)

Well in the world of orchids is as Roseanna, Roseannadana would say; "it's always something" My one Phap. started dropping leaves. The leaf looks mostly healthy with a slight yellowing near the base. This is new so far 3 have fallen off and I do not know why. Any ideas? Attached is a pic of the leaf.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2021)

i think its a phalaenopsis. Show pictures of the entire plant and a close up, too.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 23, 2021)

I agree with Ozpaph, it doesn't look like a Paph. Are they falling from the center of the plant or the base? The loss is probably some sort of rot brought on by having water sit in the crown of the plant for to long (if it's a center leaf) or stem rot (if it is a leaf from the base), especially since you say this isn't the first leaf that has fallen.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2021)

Probably rot. Sorry.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 23, 2021)

If any water became lodged in the crown area (where new leave growth pops out from the middle), or if water gets lodged in gaps or pockets between leaves, then rot/bacterial/fungal could possibly occur.

As to what the mechanism is behind that ----- not sure --- eg. that area needs oxygen? Don't know. But crown rot is known to occur like that.

Could also check the underside of leaves for any mites activity.


----------



## mross (Jun 24, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> i think its a phalaenopsis. Show pictures of the entire plant and a close up, too.


Yep, sorry did not see my typo, it is indeed a phal.


----------



## mross (Jun 24, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> I agree with Ozpaph, it doesn't look like a Paph. Are they falling from the center of the plant or the base? The loss is probably some sort of rot brought on by having water sit in the crown of the plant for to long (if it's a center leaf) or stem rot (if it is a leaf from the base), especially since you say this isn't the first leaf that has fallen.


They are falling from the base. There is new growth in the center. It could be rot but does not look like any crown rot I have seen before, it's a yellowing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2021)

photos will help.


----------



## mross (Jun 28, 2021)

Would like to give some photos, but now I just have a stump. All leaves are gone and I still do not know what it was for sure. I removed it from the other plants in case it is diseased.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2021)

garbage bin!


----------



## mross (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for the help. This was weird. Like the plant version of covid. It was fine last Monday when I watered everything, less than a week later all the leaves fell off. It's like it went down hours after a saw the first leaf drop and the last leaf drop.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 29, 2021)

Could show pics of the stump, and the media. Also dig down into the media to assess the media ----- eg. is the media super wet? And check the roots ----- etc. Take pics of it all. Could be linked to fungal activity, which could then be linked to conditions in and around the pot. Temperature, humidity, air-flow, where the orchid is being grown etc. And also whether or not mites etc have played a role in this - eg. check all parts of the leaves ----- including the other side of them.


----------



## DarioU (May 11, 2022)

Sometimes I have this problem too. I have not understood the cause. I am interested in.


----------

